# Predation----Big Birds and yotes



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Well for the last 3 weeks or so I've been keeping the Bid Birds [sandhills] out of my Buddys corn fields---Its hard to belivie how much damage they do to the corn fields as soon as the young corn breaks the ground--They pull it out and snip the seed off the green stem leave the stem and go to the next and with 10-20 birds in the field it doesn't take long to clean it out--so Ive been helping the farm out--I tryed to just scare them off but thats a full time job because in awhile their back--so the farm got predation permits to remove 40 birds--Thats where my 17 rem and I come in [ longest shot 236 yds]--This morning there were 9 Big Birds in the new field---so I took one out [150yds] and the other's flew off----I decided to hang around to see how long before they would return---about 15 min's went by and I found a TC dieaphragm [torry cook] call in my old coat pocket--I never used one hunting though I have a few---sitting on a rise in the field i figured I'd practice on it---well this is getting to be a long story so I'll speed it up between gaging and choking, spitting for a min Theres a Big dog coming full blast across the fence line from the pasture he stops at 188 yds , a few squeaks and here he comes--going down wind to get behind me I barked loud a few times and he stops at 120 ,that little 25 grain at 3950 dropped him in his tracks[DRT]--38lbs 5 oz Male, you wouldn't belivie the damage that bullet did inside of him[frontal chest shot] The farmer was supper Happy this morning-------dog pic*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice shooting Skip ! You da man !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. Skip on the yote, and the Big Bird is in the oven?


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

cool stuff on the Sand Hill's and the bonus song dog


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice mixed bag of game for the day Skip.

Those pearlies (bottom pic) look like they were made for kill'in--- looks like a 4 or 5 year old dog.

awprint:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats on the sandy and the yote

let me know if the sandy tastes as good as i hear they do


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Way to go Skip !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You can't beat that..!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

That' a nice healthy coyote. Glad you were able to help out your farmer friend by taking out 2 pests.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

That's a big sucker !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* :biggrin: SGB!!! Ribeye of the SKY lol mmmmuuuuuuuu good*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well done Skip. Seems you were multi tasking LOL!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thats what i hear

i bought a tag for sandhill's last fall

but never got a chance to after them

theres only two counties up in the nw part of the state that we are allowed to hunt them

i will buy a tag again this fall,hopefully i get a chance to after them


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow! I never knew the cranes could be killed legally for "doing or about to do damage."

Thanks for the education.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*GW----Fed Permit--Fish and Wildlife---nothing to do with the DNR-----them cranes destroy a new corn field in a few days---lots of money lost for the farmers------thats way their hunted in the western states and down south-------sb*


----------

